# R33 gtr engine restoration dress up



## GTRLM33 (Nov 9, 2021)

Hi all 

I’m new to this only recently joined and in need of some help apologies if I have wrote this is the wrong section I am wanting to know is there any companies or anyone out there that can clean up my engine bay ie hide the wiring looms maybe zinc plate all the nuts and bolts in the engine bay and make it look nice dress it up as I would love to get this done to my car if there is anyone or you know of anyone please do get in touch and roughly what kind of price would I be looking at

thanks

hope to hear from you soon

Dan


----------



## R34 Rob (Aug 28, 2020)

Hi Dan,

SR autobodies or Autotorque seem to have done good work for other forum users.

Rob


----------



## GTRLM33 (Nov 9, 2021)

Thank you will try them


----------

